

This guy charges $300 per inch - cubicle67
http://exaggerated.com/welcome/storyDetail/405/This-guy-charges-300-per-inch

======
cubicle67
make sure you watch the video

real interesting story on knife making from nathanC's new site. see here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2099538> for discussion (on the site, not
this article)

